# elektro Hilfe zu Lowrance iFinder



## martinp (29. August 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde,
mir ist da heute etwas ganz schön Blödes passiert.
Ich habe mein Lowrance iFinder expedition c mit dem externen Ladekabel
(Zigarettenanzünderkabel) unter 12V gesetzt.
Habe den Stecker Blödsinnigerweise abgetrennt und in die Bootselektronik
integriert, dabei habe ich aber übersehen das im Stecker 12V in ~3V umwandelt.
Daraufhin war das Bild weg und das Gerät lies sich auch nicht mehr einschalten.
Habe natürlich sofort eine eventuell im Gerät integrierte Sicherung gesucht
aber leider nichts gefunden.

Meine Frage:
Kann man das Gerät noch reparieren oder ist das tot?

Bitte um dringende Hilfe da meine gesamten Daten sonst weg sind


----------



## Klaus S. (29. August 2010)

*AW: elektro Hilfe zu Lowrance iFinder*

Das hast du wohl gehimmelt... ist für 3 Volt vorgesehen.
Hast du noch Garantie drauf?? Einfach mal versuchen


----------



## antonio (29. August 2010)

*AW: elektro Hilfe zu Lowrance iFinder*

ne reparatur wird sicherlich teurer werden als das gerät neu zu kaufen.
mal abgesehen davon ob die daten überhaupt gerettet werden können.
alleine die überprüfung dessen dürfte nicht billiger sein als ein neugerät.
der tip mit der garantie könnte nach hinten losgehen.

antonio


----------



## martinp (29. August 2010)

*AW: elektro Hilfe zu Lowrance iFinder*

Garantie ist mit Sicherheit keine mehr drauf da es schon weit über 2 Jahre alt ist.
Im Netz finde ich nicht mal ne Anleitung wie man das Teil öffnet,
hat das von euch schon mal jemand geöffnet und kann mir sagen wie das geht?

Alter ich könnte mich sowas von Ohrfeigen


----------



## Klaus S. (29. August 2010)

*AW: elektro Hilfe zu Lowrance iFinder*

Wenn du viel Glück hast ist da noch ne Sicherung drin...


----------



## antonio (29. August 2010)

*AW: elektro Hilfe zu Lowrance iFinder*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Wenn du viel Glück hast ist da noch ne Sicherung drin...



aber gaaaaaaaaaaaaanz viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeel glück.
meist ist die im stecker vom kabel mit drin.

antonio


----------



## martinp (29. August 2010)

*AW: elektro Hilfe zu Lowrance iFinder*

Hab kein Glück, habe das Gerät auf bekommen und gleich durchgeschaut.
Keine Sicherung und auch keinen offensichtlichen Schaden gefunden,
werde Morgen gleich mal mit Lowrance Kontakt aufnehmen und
mal Fragen was man da noch machen kann.


----------



## martinp (29. August 2010)

*AW: elektro Hilfe zu Lowrance iFinder*

Nach einer erneuten und tieferen durchsicht habe ich den vermeintlichen Defekt gefunden,
der Bauteil im Kreis ist aufgeplatzt.
Die Frage ist nur, was ist das für ein Teil und kann man das einfach so ersetzen?
Sind hier irgendwelche Elektriker an Board die wissen um was es sich dabei handelt?
Die genaue Aufschrift lautet:
157
6K
752


----------



## Fischereiaufsicht (30. August 2010)

*AW: elektro Hilfe zu Lowrance iFinder*

Nachdem Du das Gerät jetzt doch alleine geöffnet hast, kann man Dir nur raten (falls Du es wieder hinkriegst), es nicht mehr im Regen zu verwenden und auch sonst trocken zu lagern. Die Dichtung des Gerätes ist jetzt hinüber. Nicht ohne Grund sollte man die Teile, genau wie Echolote, nicht öffnen.

Ich bin zwar kein Elektriker, aber das Teil sieht durchgebrannt aus. Wenn Du Pech hast, dann sind auch noch weitere Verbindungen, Kabel oder sonstwas zerstört worden.

Wäre ich an Deiner Stelle jetzt, würde ich wahrscheinlich mit dem offenen Teil in eine Computer-Werkstatt gehen. Denn die verwendeten Bauteile in GPS-Geräten oder Echoloten werden ja auch bei Computern verwendet. Vielleicht haste da Glück.


----------



## antonio (30. August 2010)

*AW: elektro Hilfe zu Lowrance iFinder*

klar könnte man das ersetzen.
aber du weißt ja nicht ob andere chips ebenfalls was abbekommen haben.
dies muß von außen nicht sichtbar sein.
und wer soll denn den rest alles durchtesten?
der aufwand lohnt nicht da kriegst du 3 neue geräte dafür.

antonio


----------



## Dirk_001 (30. August 2010)

*AW: elektro Hilfe zu Lowrance iFinder*

Hallo,
das ist ein SMD Tantal Kondensator mit 150uF Kapazität, 6V Spannungsfestigkeit und 10% Toleranz (wenn ich mich recht erinnere).
Nach dem Layout der Platine zu urteilen ist er Teil der Spannungsregelung und kostet ca 2,50€.
Du wirst nicht daran vorbei kommen das Teil zu ersetzen um zu sehen ob noch mehr dabei kaputt gegangen ist....
Viel Glück beim basteln!

Grüsse
Dirk


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (30. August 2010)

*AW: elektro Hilfe zu Lowrance iFinder*

Zum testen reicht es auch ne andere Bauform (Tropfen) drauf zu setzen (falls du ne Elektronikbastelkiste hast). Und vielleicht ncoh ein paar Makroaufnahmen der Platine, vielleicht kann man dann was mehr sagen.


----------



## Enormm (13. September 2010)

*AW: elektro Hilfe zu Lowrance iFinder*

Hi , ich hätte da noch eins ....:vik:
also wenn du interesse hast dann Pn an mich !
Lowrance Expedition c GPS 
mit Nautic Path (North Europa ) 
..........:q


----------



## martinp (13. September 2010)

*AW: elektro Hilfe zu Lowrance iFinder*

@Enormm:
Hallo Norman,
ich weis das du deines verkaufst, BA Forum 
Aber das Problem ist das wir uns beim Preis nicht treffen werden, 300,- Euro exkl. Versand ist einfach zu viel.
Werde mir eher wieder eines aus den USA bestellen, Nagelneu unter 200,- Euro all Inklusiv ist einfach unschlagbar.


----------



## Enormm (14. September 2010)

*AW: elektro Hilfe zu Lowrance iFinder*

Jup, das stimmt ! 200 € ist also dein max. ? 
Ich könnte dir noch etwas entgegen kommen  !


----------



## Sterni01 (14. September 2010)

*AW: elektro Hilfe zu Lowrance iFinder*

Moin !

Ich habe meins mal zur Reparatur in ein Fernsehfachgeschäft gebracht.
Summa summarum 60 Euro bezahlt......


----------



## martinp (14. September 2010)

*AW: elektro Hilfe zu Lowrance iFinder*

Danke für eure Hilfe und Tipps, aber nach dem Versuch den SMD zu
tauschen hat es immer noch nicht funktioniert und nach weiteren 
herumspielen hat es erneut gequalmt. 

Daher habe ich mir nun ein neues aus den USA um ~150,- Euro inkl. Versand geholt.
Die Daten sind zwar weg aber was soll´s, ab jetzt wird immer gesichert!!!


----------



## Stokker (15. September 2010)

*AW: elektro Hilfe zu Lowrance iFinder*



martinp schrieb:


> Danke für eure Hilfe und Tipps, aber nach dem Versuch den SMD zu
> tauschen hat es immer noch nicht funktioniert und nach weiteren
> herumspielen hat es erneut gequalmt.
> 
> ...


 
Solltest vieleicht jetzt deine Signatur auch ändern in :
Hab mir *wieder* ein neues usw...
Tschuldigung, konnte ich mir jetzt nicht so recht verkneifen...


----------



## martinp (15. September 2010)

*AW: elektro Hilfe zu Lowrance iFinder*



Stokker schrieb:


> Solltest vieleicht jetzt deine Signatur auch ändern in :
> Hab mir *wieder* ein neues usw...
> Tschuldigung, konnte ich mir jetzt nicht so recht verkneifen...


 


Aber wenigstens hat es nicht das Lot getroffen sondern "nur" das GPS.
Ansonsten hätte es mich wahrscheinlich |splat:


----------



## Sterni01 (15. September 2010)

*AW: elektro Hilfe zu Lowrance iFinder*

Ich sag nur: Schuster bleib bei deinen Leisten !!!


----------



## Stokker (15. September 2010)

*AW: elektro Hilfe zu Lowrance iFinder*



martinp schrieb:


> Aber wenigstens hat es nicht das Lot getroffen sondern "nur" das GPS.
> Ansonsten hätte es mich wahrscheinlich |splat:


 
Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh, da lag ich ja voll daneben#6


----------



## martinp (15. September 2010)

*AW: elektro Hilfe zu Lowrance iFinder*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> Ich sag nur: Schuster bleib bei deinen Leisten !!!


 
Im Nachhinein kann ich dir nur Recht geben, weise Worte :m


----------

